
Justin.tv: unlikely to be duplicated - Sam_Odio
http://venturebeat.com/2007/05/22/justintv-unlikely-to-be-duplicated/
======
nickb
"It will offer people a vanity URL (<http://justin.tv/name)> and..."

They really need something more generic. Justin.tv is too personal and people
like owning stuff. Give them something more generic like lifecast.tv or
reality.tv or something like that.

~~~
staunch
Agreed. That's a pretty bad decision. I want to see another Justin signup at
<http://justin.tv/justin> or a guy named Kan at <http://justin.tv/kan>

------
imp
Not much more info than the TC article.

